# come on conroe cat fishers



## roadhammer (Jun 21, 2013)

where yall at..i will be out sat morning scotts ridge by the big tree


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Don't know bout everyone else. I've been up to trinty below the dam. Might have to get on sum conroe cat's. Be sure and let us know how you made out.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Conroe Cats*

We've been at the coast fishing for trout. Will be at the Lake at the end of this month then back to the coast. Sorry, we do both. Let us know how you do man!


----------



## roadhammer (Jun 21, 2013)

put 10 in boat,nothing to brag about..but i eat alot of catfish..also caught a hybrid ( i am 99% sure) 10 inches on a earth worm....he went back in...8 am till 1030 am was peak time scotts ridge chicken liver was what they prefer today


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Good mess of cats, Makes for good table fare. Thanks for the report.


----------



## roadhammer (Jun 21, 2013)

landed 3 tuesday morning scotts ridge...wind changed direction 3 times,i dont know if that played apart in slowness,but me and grandson went for a swim all in all it was a good day


----------



## roadhammer (Jun 21, 2013)

*scotts ridge*

]


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Keep on rolling, It want be long till cool weather hits and the water temp is in the 50's. Great time to be on the lake then. A bonus to that very few skii 'rs or jet skis.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Roadhammer, I will be there this weekend FINALLY! Got to give those specks a breather at Sargent. Getting the boat and Camper ready tomorrow and Thursday and heading out Friday. Can't wait!!


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Cmon Conroe Catfishers*

Okay, finally got back to Lake Conroe. My wife and I caught 15, 1097 bridge 11:30am to 1:30pm, 21 feet of water, doghbait. Felt good to be back but like Firedog said....Jetskiers and Gofast boats kept the water really rough. Took a few small wakes over the back of the Boatright while tied up under the bridge but no biggie. Thats fishing on Lake Conroe. It's there for everyone.


----------



## roadhammer (Jun 21, 2013)

nice haul...i had to work


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Will be back at Conroe mid October. Going to Sargent next week, then SLP after that and 1st of October. Keep us posted on your catfishing!


----------



## roadhammer (Jun 21, 2013)

gonna try saturday and maybe sunday morning


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

We got plenty at Scotts Ridge early in season but returned several times later and were skunked, like not a nibble. Have they returned? We had one spot that was hot. Cast right or left 30 feet and nothing would hit.

We usually fished off bank at SR but have a boat too; however this weekend will be crazy busy there.


----------



## roadhammer (Jun 21, 2013)

slow saturday morning s ridge..thinking i will go back to 1375 and give it a shot


----------



## Boxermaniac98 (Sep 8, 2015)

*Conroe Kayak Fishing*

Left the public boat ramp on 1097 about 7:30 Wednesday morning in my Native Mariner 12.5 kayak, hooked a few that went back and brought three home, Can't wait til the water cools and the cats get some fat to them. Left just before the rain around lunch time. Saw a couple of skiers, thankfully no-one came to close to put me in the water. All in all a good day. Cooked my catch for dinner and mama was happy.

Any other kayakers on Conroe, it would be nice to buddy up.


----------



## Boxermaniac98 (Sep 8, 2015)

Met some really nice folks out there on the water today, after they were done with getting theirs they offered their spot up to the guys in the kayaks. Thank you folks, hope to see you again out there. all in all we took 13 cats home, and more sun than I wanted.


----------

